# Pumpe starten ohne Rechner zu starten



## OMD (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich will am Wochenende meine wasserkühlung säubern wollte halt das system durch spülen ohne das ich komplett den rechner anmachen muss.

wie kriege ich nun die pumpe zum laufen es ist eine Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T

danke schonmal 

gruß OMD


----------



## nemetona (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Du bekommst das Netzteil zum laufen indem du so einen ATX Überbrückungsstecker auf das ATX Kabel des Netzteiles steckst.
Alternativ kannst du zur Überbrückung auch eine Büroklammer nutzen.
Während der Befüllung sollten ausser der Pumpe keine Verbraucher an das Netzteil angeschlossen sein, auch nicht die 12V Versorgung für die CPU.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## OMD (11. Dezember 2008)

und welche müßen überbrückt werden? und kann was passieren wenn ich da mit ner büroklammer ran gehe

logisch das dann die andern verbraucher absind


----------



## bundymania (11. Dezember 2008)

ATX-Stecker überbrücken? - Rechner, Notebook, Peripherie - Kaltmacher Netzwerk


----------



## Thornscape (11. Dezember 2008)

Immer diese ausgesprochenen Halbwahrheiten...
Zum Einschalten ist nur wichtig, dass die grüne Leitung mit Masse (schwarz) verbunden wird. Wie du das anstellst, ist relativ egal (Büroklammer, Stück Draht, Überbrückungsstecker), achte nur darauf, dass du keine falschen Kontakte verbindest.

ABER, und das ist wichtig: Ein Schaltnetzteil sollte niemals ohne Last eingeschaltet werden!
Idealerweise findest du eine 12V-Halogenbirne, die du mit der 12V-Leitung des Netzteils verbindest.
Festplatten als Verbraucher sind nicht immer ideal, da sie schnell hintereinander folgende Startvorgänge nicht gerne mögen, und einige auch erst anlaufen, wenn die Datenverbindung "an" (also Spannung auf dem Mainboard) ist. Aber bevor das NT abraucht, immer noch die bessere Lösung als nichts. 

P.S.: Das ist auch der Punkt, warum das Netzteil des Users im Kaltmacher-Forum nicht anläuft. Das ist eine Schutzschaltung, die das Netzteil ohne ausreichende Last nicht anlaufen lässt.


----------



## kadder (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe meine letzte Befüllung mit komplettem System am Netzteil gemacht - ist aber nur zu empfehlen, wenn man sich sicher ist, das der Kreislauf wirklich dicht ist...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2008)

Und wenn man sicher ist, dass schnell genug genug Wasser an die zu kühlenden Komponenten kommt...
Die bequemste Lösung für die Nutzer von 12V Pumpe wäre übrigens n altes (B)AT Netzteil.


----------



## OMD (12. Dezember 2008)

ich werd zum säubern und dann nen altes ATX netzteil nehmen was nur rumliegt wenn da was kaputt geht pech


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Dezember 2008)

Thornscape schrieb:


> [..]Zum Einschalten ist nur wichtig, dass die *grüne Leitung mit Masse (schwarz) verbunden* wird. Wie du das anstellst, ist relativ egal (Büroklammer, Stück Draht, Überbrückungsstecker), achte nur darauf, dass du keine falschen Kontakte verbindest.
> [..]



so isses mehr ist dazu nicht nötig..
ein Überbrückungs(fertigkauf)stecker ist was für Weicheier, ein Mann nimmt die Büroklammer zum überbrücken und leckt daran


----------



## Amigo (12. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> so isses mehr ist dazu nicht nötig..
> ein Überbrückungs(fertigkauf)stecker ist was für Weicheier, ein Mann nimmt die Büroklammer zum überbrücken und leckt daran




@ OMD falls du doch auf den Stecker zurückgreifst... geh zum Käsekönig...
Die haben auch nen Laden, da kannst den abholen, sparst halt Versand. 
Wenn du raus willst bei dem Wetter. 

Ich hab mein Sys. auch komplett verkabelt befüllt. (kleiner Kreislauf)
Mit Stecker...


----------



## nemetona (12. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> so isses mehr ist dazu nicht nötig..
> ein Überbrückungs(fertigkauf)stecker ist was für Weicheier, ein Mann nimmt die Büroklammer zum überbrücken und leckt daran





Dies ist ja eine Verleitung zum Fahrlässigen Umgang mit elektrischer Spannung


----------



## OMD (12. Dezember 2008)

FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> @ OMD falls du doch auf den Stecker zurückgreifst... geh zum Käsekönig...
> Die haben auch nen Laden, da kannst den abholen, sparst halt Versand.
> Wenn du raus willst bei dem Wetter.
> 
> ...




also ich werds mit ner büroklammer machen extra nen umweg nach der arbeit zufahren ist es mir nicht wert.


----------



## Amigo (12. Dezember 2008)

Wär es mir auch nicht, zum. nicht am Freitag!


----------



## GoZoU (12. Dezember 2008)

Dann aber bitte auf eigene Gefahr. Die sichere Methode mit dem Stecker wurde hier ja mehrfach genannt. Generell gilt, dass Leien (sofern du einer bist)  besser die Finger von elektrischen Geräten lassen sollte.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Mexxim (12. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt auch noch eine (teure) Variante von Conrad. Ich weiß das der shop nun bei aller Liebe nicht gut is, und auch nicht billig, aber die gibts nirgens anders. 

Also das sind Kleine, einzeln stehende Netzteile die ~50W über 2 4Pin Molex stecker liefern.
-> auch gut um zu testen ob Lüfter, Kathoden oder ähnliches laufen, ohne erst den PC anzuschmeißen.

Das Problem: gegenüber den sonst genannten Varianten (Stecker, Büroklammer) kostet es nicht nur ein Paar sondern 30euro

Conrad Electronic - System Information 

(VOLTCRAFT CPS-512 PC-NETZTEIL EXTERN, falls der Link nich geht ma suchn^^)

Sonst ist es aber echt zu empehlen, habs hier rumliegen.


----------



## OMD (12. Dezember 2008)

was kann im schlimmstfall passieren wenn ich nen uralt atx netzteil nehme. es komplett ausschalte und anschließend die büroklammer befestige. Und dann das netzteil wieder einschalte?

denke maximal kann die sicherung rausfliegen was aber eigentlich nciht passieren sollte oder das netzteil geht kaputt oder?

oder hab ich noch ne möglichkeit vergessen?


----------



## nemetona (12. Dezember 2008)

Es könnte beim Abflug des Netzteiles eine Lastspitze entstehen, welche schon den Fall der Sicherung zur Folge haben kann.
Im Normalfall, wenn du mit der Büroklammer die richtigen Kontakte brückst, sollte gar nichts passieren.
Mein Ennermax Liberty läuft beim Befüllen und Entlüften auch nur mit der Pumpe als Verbraucher, nich mehr.
Dies sollte eigentlich jedes Markennetzteil abkönnen, und wenn es das nicht kann, sollten Schutzschaltungen es vor dem Ableben bewahren.
Es ist bestimmt kein Fehler, solche Experimente an einen Stromkreis durchzuführen, welcher über einen Fehlerstromschutzschalter ( FI ) abgesichert ist, um die Gefahr für Leib und Leben zu minimieren ( im normalen Wohnungsbau meist nur die Stomkreise im Bad ).

Dies ist nur als Meinung zu Verstehen, und nicht als Ausführungsempfehlung, daher alle Handlungen auf eigene Gefahr.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2008)

Als Tipp für zusätzliche Sicherheit:
Schalterleiste nehmen, ausschalten, Netzteil anschließen, kurzschließen - und erst jetzt aus sicherer Entfernung das Netzteil mit Strom versorgen.
Da muss man sich sehr kreativ anstellen, um eine gewischt zu bekommen


----------



## nemetona (12. Dezember 2008)

Dies ist fast unmöglich eine " gewischt " zu bekommen, da die Primär und Sekundärwickung mechanich von einander getrennt sind kommt man bestenfalls mit Schutzkleinspannung in Berührung.
Falls im NT so ein Supergau entsteht ( was technich fast nicht möglich ist ), das die Netzspannung ( 230 V ) Sekundärseitig ausgegeben wird, schaltet ein funktionierender FI ab bevor man realisiert was passiert ist ( gemessene Abschaltzeiten von funtionierenden FI´s betragen um die 20ms )
Am FI vor dem Experiment Prüftaster betätigen, wenn er Auslöst ist er OK.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## OMD (12. Dezember 2008)

na das klingt doch aufbauend da brauch ich mir ja heute abend fast keine gedanken machen 

heute nacht wissen wir dann mehr


----------



## OMD (13. Dezember 2008)

also hab einfach nen altes netzteil genommen und mit ner büroklammer die grüne mit der shcwarzen kurzgeshclossen. super einfach

dann gehts morgen los mit dem befüllen


----------



## nemetona (13. Dezember 2008)

Schön zu lesen das es dir gut geht 
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Dezember 2008)

da hat er sich meinen Tipp für Männer wohl nicht zu herzen genommen.:rofl: wie gut auch nicht..


----------



## Thornscape (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte nochmal dran erinnern, dass auf jeden Fall noch ein weiterer Verbraucher mit dabei sein sollte. Egal was für einer, er sollte nur zumindest ein paar Watt verbrauchen.
Mit zu geringer Last und mit fehlenden Schutzschaltungen innerhalb des NTs sind die Spannungen nicht mehr stabil und mit einem billigen Schaltnetzteil zerhaut man sich da durch Überspannung ratzfatz Komponenten.

Just my 2 Cents...


----------

